# Segmentation fault of fglrx.

## _Flame_

Hello everyone! Since last year i can't use fglrx driver because it crashes.

My xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "aticonfig Layout"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Module"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option "UseFastTLS" "1"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   #Option "Composite" "Enable"

   #Option "REnder" "Enable"

EndSection

```

xorg.0.log -  http://pastebin.com/uz9CHGYq

Any ideas?

Thanks.Last edited by _Flame_ on Sat Jul 30, 2011 4:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eccerr0r

Just curious, did you update the /etc/ati/* files with etc-update?

Is this crash repeatable with same error dump?

----------

## _Flame_

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> Just curious, did you update the /etc/ati/* files with etc-update?
> 
> Is this crash repeatable with same error dump?

 

Yes, I did. I'm doing "etc-update" after every update of world. This crash is repeatable after update fglrx to ver 11.1 and further. Since that i can use radeon driver only.

----------

## CaptainBlood

I have ATI GC as well.

The gentoo docs I used when configuring were advising not to configure kernel for both drivers, if not the whole system.

My personal workaround was to configure 2 different kernels, one for each driver.

This may be not the most clevest way to do things but at least it helps me having the two worlds available, at the cost of a unfortunate reboot.

If your xorg is not too old I would recommend to give up the xorg.conf file, as it is no more required.

Nevertheless it is still taken into account when existing AFAIK.

You can easily rename it to give it a try with our ati open source.

Make sure the opengl configuration is ok:here on my system open source driver will work:

```
eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   ati

  [2]   xorg-x11 *

```

I will need to issue

```
eselect opengl set 1
```

to have ati driver working.

Another point is whether you have KMS activated in your kernel or not.

Ati closed driver will not work in a activated KMS kernel configuration.

There are so many parameters differing between the two drivers I would really advise you to have different kernels.

For the record, Intel embedded CG made my configuration task even harder, leading me to a third kernel configuration, but that another story I guess.

Thanks for your attention.

----------

## _Flame_

Thank you for your participation. Two kernels with different configurations are so uncomfortable for me. I don't worry about unsuccessful reboot because i always have a previous build of kernel. And early i could use both drivers without any problem. And KMS didn't mess at all. My xorg version isn't old but i have it's filled for choosing type of driver and some options. I don't think that it has big meaning. And of course i always choose proper opengl implementation of particular driver. This problem happened to me just after updating of flgrx. Thank you for your advice i will try to adjust some kernels parameters and i hope it will fix this problem. Thanks.

----------

## CaptainBlood

Do you have big kernel lock enabled in your kernel? AFAIK it is mandatory.

I can't remember since when.

----------

## _Flame_

I installed kernel 2.6.39 and disabled dri, kms, all framebuffers.  But i have the same segfault as first.

 *CaptainBlood wrote:*   

> Do you have big kernel lock enabled in your kernel? AFAIK it is mandatory.
> 
> I can't remember since when.

 

fglrx needs a big kernel lock? It's very strange.

----------

## oly12

Hi,

 I have the same problem too and am running kernel 2.6.39. I understand that the big kernel lock is no longer in 2.6.39. Does that mean we have to downgrade to kernel 2.6.38? Thank you in advance for your clarification.

----------

